# GGG vs Lemieux HBO PPV RBR Johnson vs Okane, Ortiz vs Vidondo, Chocolol vs Viloria, GGG vs Lemieux



## Vaitor (Apr 22, 2015)

Nobody has posted it so far, so I said, the heck, lets get this shit going on... :bbb











 *Gennady Golovkin*









v *David Lemieux*









33age26 orthodox stance orthodox 5â€² 10Â½â€³ / 179cmheight177cm / 5â€² 9Â½â€³ 70â€ / 178cmreach178cm / 70â€³(30 KOs) 33won34 (31 KOs)(0 KOs) 0lost2 (1 KOs)0drawn091%KO%86%











*oman Gonzalez*









v *Brian Viloria*









28age34 orthodox stance orthodox 5â€² 3â€³ / 160cmheight163cm / 5â€² 4â€³ 64â€ / 163cmreach168cm / 66â€³(37 KOs) 43won36 (22 KOs)(0 KOs) 0lost4 (1 KOs)0drawn086%KO%52%











 *Luis Ortiz Matias Ariel Vidondo*

 
36age38 southpaw stance orthodox 6â€² 4â€³ / 193cmheight84â€ / 213cmreach(19 KOs) 22won20 (18 KOs)(0 KOs) 0lost1 (1 KOs)0drawn179%KO%82%
   










 *Tureano Johnson*

 *Eamonn O'Kane*


31age33 orthodox stance orthodox 5â€² 10â€³ / 178cmheight178cm / 5â€² 10â€³ 73Â½â€ / 187cmreach(13 KOs) 18won14 (5 KOs)(1 KOs) 1lost1 (1 KOs)0drawn168%KO%31%

Johnson vs Okane is a very good fight so far, with Johnson landing his right hook at will, Okane showing some heart and balls...

5-0 Johnson so far, with Johnson KD Okane twice in the 1st with right hooks...

Nice toe to toe infight so far...


----------



## Vaitor (Apr 22, 2015)

LOL people at the MSG booing at Donald Trump as he arrived to the place


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Checking in...

I got lemiuex and the Hawaiian punch.. just cause I love going for the underdogs specially when they have been looked over..

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Vaitor (Apr 22, 2015)

6th is for Okane IMO, he basically cornered Johnson to the ropes... You guys are missing a very good fight...

Also, Chepo Reynoso in the crowd...


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Vaitor said:


> 6th is for Okane IMO, he basically cornered Johnson to the ropes... You guys are missing a very good fight...
> 
> Also, Chepo Reynoso in the crowd...


Chepo scouting the winner of lemiuex ggg

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

I really think GGG will destroy Lemieux in 3 or 4 rounds. Lemieux's defense, ring IQ and punch resistance are just too poor IMO.

The real main event for me is Gonzalez vs Viloria. I think it's gonna be an exciting fight where Gonzalez will be in control for the most part but Viloria will occasionally land crisp counters that will snap Gonzalez's head back, but ultimately Viloria's low punch output and lack of movement and defense will be his downfall. I see Gonzalez slowly overwhelming and overpowering him with great combinations to win by TKO in the 10th or 11th, but Viloria will be dangerous the whole fight and will go out on his shield.


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

Vaitor said:


> LOL people at the MSG booing at Donald Trump as he arrived to the place


I wonder why GGG accepted to meet and shake hands with him, his Mexican fanbase ain't gonna like it.


----------



## sugarshane_24 (Apr 20, 2013)

I'll start watching stream when Viloria-Gonzales starts.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Mushin said:


> I wonder why GGG accepted to meet and shake hands with him, his Mexican fanbase ain't gonna like it.


Those Mexicans are Facebook/twitter warriors.. in real life they probably run to get a selfie with a big ass smile.. then go on Facebook and say look at this bitch posing with me fuck him..lol

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Vaitor (Apr 22, 2015)

Mushin said:


> I wonder why GGG accepted to meet and shake hands with him, his Mexican fanbase ain't gonna like it.


There is no point to being a rude asshole... even to a dumb asshole like Trump...


----------



## Jun (May 22, 2013)

Anyone got a link?


----------



## Vaitor (Apr 22, 2015)

7, 8 and 9 are close as fuck... no one is landing a blow that stands above whatever the other guy is hitting... O'kane seems with slightly better ring generalship, but then again Johnson is landing nice counters when on the ropes...


----------



## Vaitor (Apr 22, 2015)

O'kane is looking spent, and he is taking a beating, but still fighting on...


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

I don't think Viloria/Gonzalez will end by KO. I'm hoping and thinking it'll be competitive for 12 rounds. Viloria is a bit underrated. He's a good fighter. Plus, I still have the marathon Solo Boxeo put on of Viloria's significant wins. I also happen to like Viloria. :lol:


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Vaitor said:


> O'kane is looking spent, and he is taking a beating, but still fighting on...


Mexican warrior our Irish brothers lol

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> I don't think Viloria/Gonzalez will end by KO. I'm hoping and thinking it'll be competitive for 12 rounds. Viloria is a bit underrated. He's a good fighter. Plus, I still have the marathon Solo Boxeo put on of Viloria's significant wins. I also happen to like Viloria. :lol:


We can hug it out for this fight.. i got Viloria too who is being severely under rated.

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Vaitor (Apr 22, 2015)

Doc said:


> Mexican warrior our Irish brothers lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


Dude got some tungsten carbide balls... Johnson is landing some sick looking uppers tho...


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

Doc said:


> We can hug it out for this fight.. i got Viloria too who is being severely under rated.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


Viloria has the potential to give Gonzalez serious trouble tonight...might be the best fight of the night...


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

Vaitor said:


> There is no point to being a rude asshole... even to a dumb asshole like Trump...


Oh yeah of course if it wasn't planned then I understand.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Doc said:


> We can hug it out for this fight.. i got Viloria too who is being severely under rated.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


I agree, but only because it seems consensus that Gonzalez will KO Viloria. I don't think so, but I do think Gonzalez will win a good fight. We'll see how it goes down, though. I wonder how big of an underdog Viloria is for this fight.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Vaitor said:


> 7, 8 and 9 are close as fuck... no one is landing a blow that stands above whatever the other guy is hitting... O'kane seems with slightly better ring generalship, but then again Johnson is landing nice counters when on the ropes...


You know what sucks is that okane will probably be disrespected on the score cards... he is giving Johnson a sick fight and I have him winning most of the later rounds

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> I don't think Viloria/Gonzalez will end by KO. I'm hoping and thinking it'll be competitive for 12 rounds. Viloria is a bit underrated. He's a good fighter. Plus, I still have the marathon Solo Boxeo put on of Viloria's significant wins. I also happen to like Viloria. :lol:


I wouldn't be shocked if it goes 12 but I see Gonzalez getting the KO. I'm a fan of both fighters.


----------



## Vaitor (Apr 22, 2015)

Mushin said:


> Oh yeah of course if it wasn't planned then I understand.


Crowd dont seem to like Trump visiting GGG...

So far Johnson should win if this goes to cards, on workrate and harder punches alone...


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

Let's get it on!


----------



## sugarshane_24 (Apr 20, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> I agree, but only because it seems consensus that Gonzalez will KO Viloria. I don't think so, but I do think Gonzalez will win a good fight. We'll see how it goes down, though. I wonder how big of an underdog Viloria is for this fight.


I just put it this way. Gallo lost to Gonzales close, Gallo beat Viloria close. So in theory, Viloria can keep this fight close and he can take this with just one punch.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm so ready for the next 2 fights come on let's gooooooooo

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Vaitor (Apr 22, 2015)

Props to both guys, loved the shortrange variaty of Taureano Johnson, O'Kane is a fuckin warrior... will watch future fights of both guys...

Some class the from both guys at the end...


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Okane got some swag

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Okane canelo for Irish superiority probably in our future lol

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

sugarshane_24 said:


> I just put it this way. Gallo lost to Gonzales close, Gallo beat Viloria close. So in theory, Viloria can keep this fight close and he can take this with just one punch.


Exactly, well put.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Luis Ortiz coming up. I like watching him, but he needs to lay off the juice.... or at least learn about masking it like Mayweather. :lol:

OOOOO, Canelo/Cotto 24/7 in November. I've been dying to watch this. Love watching Cotto train.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Are you serious I have to sit through this wack heavy weight fight.. come on smfh

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

I hope Ortiz knocks him out quick I want the next fight already

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

Did Viloria fight yet? I just ordered it


----------



## Vaitor (Apr 22, 2015)

1-0 Ortiz


----------



## Vaitor (Apr 22, 2015)

DobyZhee said:


> Did Viloria fight yet? I just ordered it


One fight to go for the Chocolol vs Viloria fight...


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

DobyZhee said:


> Did Viloria fight yet? I just ordered it


Yes by ko

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

Haha damn!


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Fuck yes

Let this shit be over

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Vaitor (Apr 22, 2015)

Brutal KD by Ortiz...


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

Hopefully he'll get KOd next round and we can hurry up the Chocolatito fight.


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

Game over.


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

Whooh motha fuckas, I persuaded my mom to buy ppv


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Vaitor said:


> Brutal KD by Ortiz...


Ortiz a beast too bad he has steroids tainting his name.

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Vaitor (Apr 22, 2015)

2manyusernames said:


> Hopefully he'll get KOd next round and we can hurry up the Chocolatito fight.


LOL that must suck for Vidondo...

Oh look, a KTFO!


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

I thought your mum was in the Philippines?


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

DobyZhee said:


> Whooh motha fuckas, I persuaded my mom to buy ppv


Boss move

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

Am I allowed to post vids or is that bannable? Like 10 second clips?


----------



## Vaitor (Apr 22, 2015)

Sneaky guard pull and beautiful left straight by Ortiz, good looking KO, but Vidondo had no hope...



Ok next fight I wont be scoring, that one will be one to just sit back and enjoy....


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

DobyZhee said:


> Am I allowed to post vids or is that bannable? Like 10 second clips?


Post them bro..

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

Doc said:


> Boss move
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


Mom, we gotta get GGG, remember he's the guys that says "Canelo is a good boy"!and he knocks people out.

Mammazhee: okay


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Vaitor said:


> Sneaky guard pull and beutiful left straight by Ortiz, good looking KO, but Vidondo had no hope...
> 
> Ok next fight I wont be scoring, that one will be one to just sit back and enjoy....


Yup... these fuckers are quick too you can't blink.

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

Da fuck is that pic, is Viloria marked up already?

Hadn't seen him fight live at least since 2007


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

I guess people were expecting a Chaves, Prieto, or Cuenca but we didn't. Vidondo got bombed out.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

DobyZhee said:


> Da fuck is that pic, is Viloria marked up already?
> 
> Hadn't seen him fight live at least since 2007


Those are old pictutes.. probably around time fight was announced

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

Remember when Uncle Bob said Viloria was poor and used to punch trees as a kid?


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Got this shit going just in time for P4P #1


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

What's up Mexican homies. It's okay to talk shit to each other just until this fight is over
@Doc @mexi-bic


----------



## Vaitor (Apr 22, 2015)

DobyZhee said:


> What's up Mexican homies. It's okay to talk shit to each other just until this fight is over
> @*Doc* @mexi-bic


the fuck man, none of those guys are mexicans...

I mean the ones fighting...


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

DobyZhee said:


> Remember when Uncle Bob said Viloria was poor and used to punch trees as a kid?


Hey, you like Donnie Nietes?


----------



## Vaitor (Apr 22, 2015)

Viloria with Hawaii 5-0 music LOL


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

Hawaii 50 theme lol.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Vaitor said:


> the fuck man, none of those guys are mexicans...
> 
> I mean the ones fighting...












Edit: Lol thought you were talking about the posters.

Still proud of my meme.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Roman Gonzalez with the softest music ever.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Vaitor said:


> the fuck man, none of those guys are mexicans...
> 
> I mean the ones fighting...


Golovkin is Mexican bro what you talking about.. lol

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Vaitor (Apr 22, 2015)

Pedrin1787 said:


>


LOL

Traes pedo o que?


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

Mexican bitches hell yeah


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Watching Roman Gonzales will be a pleasure.
He's such a skilled specimen


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Vaitor said:


> LOL
> 
> Traes pedo o que?


Jajaja

Nel, check out my edit.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

DobyZhee said:


> Mexican bitches hell yeah


Nothing better..

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

Fight of the night about to start!


----------



## Vaitor (Apr 22, 2015)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Jajaja
> 
> Nel, check out my edit.


Al chile te quedo conmadre...


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Doc said:


> Golovkin is Mexican bro what you talking about.. lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


:deal


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

This is going to be exciting!


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Hey, you like Donnie Nietes?


He always hyped on thefilipino channel 
But I never saw him fight before

Lol @Doc and @Mexi-Box

Just pretend Gonzalez is from Mexico for now


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

DobyZhee said:


> He always hyped on thefilipino channel
> But I never saw him fight before
> 
> Lol @Doc and @Mexi-Box
> ...


I'm going for the Filipino bro.. he Mexican today

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Vaitor (Apr 22, 2015)

Lets get this shit going!!!!:bbb


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Viloria looking good so far.


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

Knock that *****aguan back to South America


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

Doc said:


> I'm going for the Filipino bro.. he Mexican today
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


Lol, aight.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

DobyZhee said:


> He always hyped on thefilipino channel
> But I never saw him fight before
> 
> Lol @Doc and @Mexi-Box
> ...


He's actually really fucking good. You should watch him fight.


----------



## Chex31 (May 30, 2013)

lee wylie shoutout


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

aye Lee Wylies Gonzalez vid just got a mention


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

Doc said:


> Nothing better..
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


I agree


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Gonzalez looking lost.. Hasn't fought someone good for a while .. Viloria just won that round 




Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

Surprised lampley mentioned that YouTube video.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Shades of Linares vs. DeMarco here.
I don't care how good Chocolito is, dude is getting touched too cleanly too much for me.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Shades of Linares vs. DeMarco here.
> I don't care how good Chocolito is, dude is getting touched too cleanly too much for me.


Yup

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Vaitor (Apr 22, 2015)

What have you been told guys? Dont underwrite the Hawaiian Punch...


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Viloria round 1


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Vaitor said:


> What have you been told guys? Dont underwrite the Hawaiian Punch...


Some of our best posters were touting the KO. It's still early but from my laggy stream it looks like Gonzalez is getting beat-up. I wish I could watch a better quality, but not at the moment.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

HBO embarassing themselves with how they ignore Villoria's work.
Its disgraceful.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Viloria doing work, he won the first two IMO


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> HBO embarassing themselves with how they ignore Villoria's work.
> Its disgraceful.


I hate that shit man... they sucking his balls way to much

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Chex31 (May 30, 2013)

nice right hand

short


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Holy shit, Gonzalez woke-up. Damn, absolutely amazing combination.


----------



## Vaitor (Apr 22, 2015)

Didnt saw the KD blow... Chocolol waking up


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Think I have to give the second to Gonzalez.


----------



## Chex31 (May 30, 2013)

brutal combos


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

This fight is awesome.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Could argue for 10-7 round 3.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Gonzalez's combos remind me of JMM's loads of uppercuts mixed in just much faster


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

Damn what a round.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Chocolate finally showing his Class in round 3..


Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Vilioria has been done, matchmakers were feeding him bums to get him another shot


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Viloria getting his shit pushed in that round. Good fight so far


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

dyna said:


> Could argue for 10-7 round 3.


No lol wtf


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

HBO commentary are calling a fight that isn't happening.
Choclatito won the round clearly and got the knockdown, but it was mainly from the knockdown, Viloria was right there with him if you take the knockdown out the equation.
its like they are ignoring Villoria's own power.


----------



## Vaitor (Apr 22, 2015)

Awesome-fukin-fight


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

This fight is absolutely brilliant. You can see their class, and they aren't afraid to war.


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> This fight is awesome.


Fuckin awesome. Short crisp shots by Roman. Dude is a beast


----------



## Kingboxer (Jul 31, 2012)

Viloria's going to get stopped, he can't fight at this pace and take that punishment for 12 rounds.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Damn man Viloria landing some mean body shots let's see if chocolate can absorb them or be affected later on.

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Lets see, Villoria actually stunned Chocolatito and they ignore it. SMH
HBO is an embarassment.
They have to get rid of Lampley.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Roman is an offensive beast, he's killing the body, I think Viloria is getting stopped later.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Lets see, Villoria actually stunned Chocolatito and they ignore it. SMH
> HBO is an embarassment.
> They have to get rid of Lampley.


He did right I thought I saw that his legs got shaky.

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Vaitor (Apr 22, 2015)

HBO calling Chocolol better than Alexis Arguello... SMH...


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Roman is great, I wonder when Viloria can't take it any more.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

They are going at each other and its a nice back and forth, too bad HBO is ruining the action with their homerism.
Villoria can't miss with his left hook.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Lets see, Villoria actually stunned Chocolatito and they ignore it. SMH
> HBO is an embarassment.
> They have to get rid of Lampley.


:rofl if you troll against Gonzalez you will get some abuse from his fans


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

Beautiful angles from P4P #1 in that last round. Chocolatito busting him up now.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Lets see, Villoria actually stunned Chocolatito and they ignore it. SMH
> HBO is an embarassment.
> They have to get rid of Lampley.


Lampley like always selling the HBO guy super hard. Ignore him and enjoy the fight.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> :rofl if you troll against Gonzalez you will get some abuse from his fans


That wasn't a troll comment Gonzalez got shaky legs after a Viloria combo.

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

Viloria ain't gonna finish this fight. Tons of shots to the head. Tactical mistake not training with Roach.

Wouldn't matter anyway


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Vaitor said:


> HBO calling Chocolol better than Alexis Arguello... SMH...


Far too soon(and unlikely in the long run) but they have a similar excellence when it comes to fundamentals.
Roman looks like he can just step it up whenever he wants.
As far as I'm concerned Roman is the best orthodox no flash or defensive style fighter in the world by far.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Gotta wonder how long Viloria can last!


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

Kingboxer said:


> Viloria's going to get stopped, he can't fight at this pace and take that punishment for 12 rounds.


Agreed. Gonzalez is a machine.


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

151 head shots yikes


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Great fight and HBO wants to talk about stories from Chocalito's upbringing
SMH


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

dyna said:


> Roman is great, I wonder when Viloria can't take it any more.


After 8.5 would be lovely.


----------



## Kingboxer (Jul 31, 2012)

Those pivots and angles on the inside, beautiful.

Viloria is making Sosa look like a straight bitch with his chin.


----------



## Chex31 (May 30, 2013)

Cormega said:


> Agreed. Gonzalez is a machine.


beautiful combinations

best combination puncher today?


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

HBO or not Viloria is taking a beating, only a matter of time.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm wondering if the body shots will slow Gonzalez's work

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Doc said:


> That wasn't a troll comment Gonzalez got shaky legs after a Viloria combo.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


He always trolls though can never tell when hes serious


----------



## Vaitor (Apr 22, 2015)

PityTheFool said:


> Far too soon(and unlikely in the long run) but they have a similar excellence when it comes to fundamentals.
> Roman looks like he can just step it up whenever he wants.
> As far as I'm concerned Roman is the best orthodox no flash or defensive style fighter in the world by far.


I'd say that that Roman is the best p4p of the world right now. Overall... but its too soon to call him better than his country best, and one of the best ever fighters of history...


----------



## Vaitor (Apr 22, 2015)

Chocolatito is dominating the action, consistently... and he's been at this since at least the last 3 rounds...


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

Chex31 said:


> beautiful combinations
> 
> best combination puncher today?


Possibly. If not he's right up there.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> He always trolls though can never tell when hes serious


True

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Beautiful combinations.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Viloria fading hard, I wonder if he had a better plan and focused solely on the body if this fight would be more interesting now.


----------



## Vaitor (Apr 22, 2015)

This fight is delightful....


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

LOL has Kovalev wore a suit in his life, gotta like the guy


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

That 8th was bad for Viloria


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Vaitor said:


> I'd say that that Roman is the best p4p of the world right now. Overall... but its too soon to call him better than his country best, and one of the best ever fighters of history...


Agree mate.Probably never have the opposition to match Flaco.
I just think stylistically they have a similar no-flash brilliance.


----------



## Vaitor (Apr 22, 2015)

Krusher in the crowd...


This fight... FOTY... nuff said...


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Viloria giving Gonzalez a good fight.. just what he needs before meeting up with El gallo

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

left to the body stunned Choclatito again.


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

My food for the fight






Fuck it Viloria, throw a body blow to slow him up


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Good stoppage


----------



## Chitown (Jan 9, 2014)

Theres a reason hes the p4p best even if Floyd was active. After the first couple rounds this has been a battering. Cant wait for Roman-Estrada 2.


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

What a classy fighter by Gonzalez. Didn't celebrate. Waited for Viloria to come to his senses


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Shit, I was completely wrong. Gonzalez just showed why he's p4p number one.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

@A.C.S

That means the worst I can come out is down about a tenner,and that's because of that little shit Yafai.
Made the over by about a minute!:lol:


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Vaitor said:


> Krusher in the crowd...
> 
> This fight... FOTY... nuff said...


Too one sided for FOTY but definitely top 10


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

terrible stoppage IMHO.
Why stop it and try to claim it is needed when there was no evidence that Viloria was incapable of protecting himself.
Terrible.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

wouldve like to see it go a little longer but whatever. good fight.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

That was wack.. Viloria finally got him hurt and they stop it soon after.. come on

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> After 8.5 would be lovely.


You won it by 30 seconds or so right?
:lol:


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

~Cellzki~ said:


> wouldve like to see it go a little longer but whatever. good fight.


Double yup


Sweethome_Bama said:


> terrible stoppage IMHO.
> Why stop it and try to claim it is needed when there was no evidence that Viloria was incapable of protecting himself.
> Terrible.


Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

PityTheFool said:


> @*A.C.S*
> 
> That means the worst I can come out is down about a tenner,and that's because of that little shit Yafai.
> Made the over by about a minute!:lol:


Lol overs and unders are a killer which is why I put under 8.5 rounds im playing it safe, did you put it on under 5.5?


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Fantastic performance by Chocolocito. Great heart shown tonight by Brian Viloria and the stoppage was timed perfectly.


----------



## Vaitor (Apr 22, 2015)

Good stopagge

Great class from Chocolol...

All props for the Hawaiian Punch, he bring the best of Chocolol


Chocolatito is a fucking machine... gave me flashbacks of the guy in my AVI, who I consider the technically best p4p ever...


FOTY... I dont give a fuck...


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

Roman Gonzalez is one bad ass motherfucker.

Lol at Nicaragua fans. They are just blue versions of Mexicans


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

Great win for Gonzalez, however I think Viloria should of been giving more of a chance to recover, slightly premature stoppage but good performance from Chocolatito and Viloria proved to be competitive like I felt he would be.


----------



## Chex31 (May 30, 2013)

great fight

Viloria brought it tonight, and gave Gonzalez a good fight
tremendous combinations put together by chocolatito

bring on Estrada again


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Chex31 said:


> great fight
> 
> Viloria brought it tonight, and gave Gonzalez a good fight
> tremendous combinations put together by chocolatito
> ...


Both took on tough fights now it's time for direct straight a rematch.. no soft touches but fight each other now!!!!

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Hagler (May 26, 2013)

Prince Patel next!


----------



## sugarshane_24 (Apr 20, 2013)

No shame in Viloria's performance.

Gonzales is just truly a monster. No doubt P4P number one.

Viloria can hang it up now. He's seen it all on the lower weights.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

GGG up next?


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

KO KING95 said:


> Great win for Gonzalez, however I think Viloria should of been giving more of a chance to recover, slightly premature stoppage but good performance from Chocolatito and Viloria proved to be competitive like I felt he would be.


Maybe, but that only would have prolonged the sustained beating that Roman was pouring on.


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

I missed the fight just got in how'd it go?


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

KO KING95 said:


> Great win for Gonzalez, however I think Viloria should of been giving more of a chance to recover, slightly premature stoppage but good performance from Chocolatito and Viloria proved to be competitive like I felt he would be.


Not so sure. Viloria took a beating the previous round. Normally i say let them keep fighting but when a guy with a good chin starts reacting the way Viloria did the second to last round its time to stop it. Hell maybe was even too much punishment to let it go past that round


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

Doc said:


> Yes by ko
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


Lol, fucking dick lmao

That was pretty good


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> Lol overs and unders are a killer which is why I put under 8.5 rounds im playing it safe, did you put it on under 5.5?


I had the over there ( @dyna ) and had it doubled with Evans lasting the distance.
I've still got Roman 7-9 and GG 1-3 and a separate single on the under.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

OneTime said:


> I missed the fight just got in how'd it go?


Roman got outboxed for the majority.
Scores a flash knockdown and premature stoppage.
:smile

A lot of good action and Roman showing why he's the best


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

saul_ir34 said:


> Not so sure. Viloria took a beating the previous round. Normally i say let them keep fighting but when a guy with a good chin starts reacting the way Viloria did the second to last round its time to stop it. Hell maybe was even too much punishment to let it go past that round


Good point, I was taking Viloria's experience into account, it was starting to look like a stoppage was inevitable at some stage.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

how does everyone just forget about Rigo in these P4P discussions?


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Stoppage could have been a tad early, but the ref did Viloria a favor there. Excellent fight, Viloria showed a ton of heart. Both guys are class acts!


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

Cormega said:


> Maybe, but that only would have prolonged the sustained beating that Roman was pouring on.


True, it was looking like an inevitable stoppage was likely, so not the worst decision to stop it.


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

dyna said:


> Roman got outboxed for the majority.
> Scores a flash knockdown and premature stoppage.


:lol:


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Im guessing a GGG KO within 2 rounds.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Worth remembering that Arguello had a great following in Miami,which is why I think Rigo should have a crack at that area.


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> how does everyone just forget about Rigo in these P4P discussions?


I love Rigondeaux, but he isn't fighting anybody right now.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Cormega said:


> I love Rigondeaux, but he isn't fighting anybody right now.


Rigonduck has like one good win.. could have fought loma but ran like a hoe..

Fuck him.

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Hagler said:


> Prince Patel next!


Imagine if :rofl


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

I havent been excited for a fight like this for ages, even though it should end early it will be brutal


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Do we seriously need the fucking American national anthem? Neither fucker is fucking American ffs atsch.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> how does everyone just forget about Rigo in these P4P discussions?


Not me siree!
Check my previous post and I hadn't seen yours mate.


----------



## Vaitor (Apr 22, 2015)

Cormega said:


> I love Rigondeaux, but he isn't fighting anybody right now.


This...


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> how does everyone just forget about Rigo in these P4P discussions?


If Rigo does to Al Haymon he can get his p4p place back, he hasnt fought in ages


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

golovkin ko mid to late rounds Lets fkn gooo :bbb


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Chocolol a beast.

P4P king, baby.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

I remember Roy Jones throwing a hissy fit because he had to fight in the theatre.
Against Pazienza I think.Just makes it sadder to think how far he's fallen and he couldn't fill a decent arena when he was a joy to watch.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Lemiuex inside 5 or ggg after 5...

I'm 50 50

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Kingboxer (Jul 31, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> how does everyone just forget about Rigo in these P4P discussions?


Inactivity, inability to get in the ring with quality opponents (though no fault of his own) and let's be honest, can you imagine the bullshit being talked if that was May, Pac, GGG, Ward etc getting dropped by mediocrity like Amagasa?.


----------



## Vaitor (Apr 22, 2015)

GGG in 8... tops... lemieux will put in a great fight tho...


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Kingboxer said:


> Inactivity, inability to get in the ring with quality opponents (though no fault of his own) and let's be honest, can you imagine the bullshit being talked if that was May, Pac, GGG, Ward etc getting dropped by mediocrity like Amagasa?.


Ward did get dropped by a low level fighter, Manny got knocked out by two bums, Rigo is hands down now the most skilled fighter on the planet only comparable with Ward.


----------



## Setanta (May 24, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> terrible stoppage IMHO.
> Why stop it and try to claim it is needed when *there was no evidence that Viloria was incapable of protecting himself.*
> Terrible.


:rofl:rofl:rofl

You still gold, Bama.

Pure Gold !

:smile


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Imagine your biggest fight and you walk out to The Scorpions!:lol:


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Steve Willis!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL this is going to be a night to remember


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Lemieux deserves to be KO'd just for that haircut


----------



## Kingboxer (Jul 31, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Ward did get dropped by a low level fighter, Manny got knocked out by two bums, Rigo is hands down now the most skilled fighter on the planet only comparable with Ward.


Both happened well before they entered the world's elite P4P.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Incredible atmosphere! Lampley so cheesy sometimes :lol:


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> how does everyone just forget about Rigo in these P4P discussions?


Who? Is it that Cuban guy who used to be relevant at one time?

The guy really has disappeared...


----------



## Vaitor (Apr 22, 2015)

Crowd seems great


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

For the first time,Buffer is starting to look his age.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

War Lemieux!!


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> Steve Willis!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL this is going to be a night to remember


Lol yes

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

I feel ike I'm sittin in the eye of a storm.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> Steve Willis!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL this is going to be a night to remember


He's already rofl in the back lol

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

Plenty of boxing freaks on here tonight.....I salute you all.

*Trail, 2manyusernames, Aroused Koala, Bjj_Boxer, Bob Dole, burn1, Cableaddict, Chex31, chibelle, Chitown, church11, Cormega, emallini, Floyd_g.o.a.t, Kieran, Kingboxer, KO KING95, Liam, MadcapMaxie, Mexi-Box, Mexican Muscle, Mr Applebee, Mushin, Nucking Futs, OneTime, PityTheFool, quincy k, saul_ir34, Sawspan, Setanta, stevebhoy87, Tage_West, Theron, Tuff Gong, Uncle Rico, Vaitor, Windmiller, Zopilote, ~Cellzki~ *


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

Yeah bwoy!


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Trail said:


> Plenty of boxing freaks on here tonight.....I salute you all.
> 
> *Trail, 2manyusernames, Aroused Koala, Bjj_Boxer, Bob Dole, burn1, Cableaddict, Chex31, chibelle, Chitown, church11, Cormega, emallini, Floyd_g.o.a.t, Kieran, Kingboxer, KO KING95, Liam, MadcapMaxie, Mexi-Box, Mexican Muscle, Mr Applebee, Mushin, Nucking Futs, OneTime, PityTheFool, quincy k, saul_ir34, Sawspan, Setanta, stevebhoy87, Tage_West, Theron, Tuff Gong, Uncle Rico, Vaitor, Windmiller, Zopilote, ~Cellzki~ *


 I'm not in the list probably cause I'm in mobile

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

Trail said:


> Plenty of boxing freaks on here tonight.....I salute you all.
> 
> *Trail, 2manyusernames, Aroused Koala, Bjj_Boxer, Bob Dole, burn1, Cableaddict, Chex31, chibelle, Chitown, church11, Cormega, emallini, Floyd_g.o.a.t, Kieran, Kingboxer, KO KING95, Liam, MadcapMaxie, Mexi-Box, Mexican Muscle, Mr Applebee, Mushin, Nucking Futs, OneTime, PityTheFool, quincy k, saul_ir34, Sawspan, Setanta, stevebhoy87, Tage_West, Theron, Tuff Gong, Uncle Rico, Vaitor, Windmiller, Zopilote, ~Cellzki~ *


:cheers


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Lemieux actually looks confident


----------



## scorpion (Jun 24, 2013)

Lets goooo!!!


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

i wonder how much money Bhop has on GGG


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Trail said:


> Plenty of boxing freaks on here tonight.....I salute you all.
> 
> *Trail, 2manyusernames, Aroused Koala, Bjj_Boxer, Bob Dole, burn1, Cableaddict, Chex31, chibelle, Chitown, church11, Cormega, emallini, Floyd_g.o.a.t, Kieran, Kingboxer, KO KING95, Liam, MadcapMaxie, Mexi-Box, Mexican Muscle, Mr Applebee, Mushin, Nucking Futs, OneTime, PityTheFool, quincy k, saul_ir34, Sawspan, Setanta, stevebhoy87, Tage_West, Theron, Tuff Gong, Uncle Rico, Vaitor, Windmiller, Zopilote, ~Cellzki~ *


:cheers


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

Trail said:


> Plenty of boxing freaks on here tonight.....I salute you all.
> 
> *Trail, 2manyusernames, Aroused Koala, Bjj_Boxer, Bob Dole, burn1, Cableaddict, Chex31, chibelle, Chitown, church11, Cormega, emallini, Floyd_g.o.a.t, Kieran, Kingboxer, KO KING95, Liam, MadcapMaxie, Mexi-Box, Mexican Muscle, Mr Applebee, Mushin, Nucking Futs, OneTime, PityTheFool, quincy k, saul_ir34, Sawspan, Setanta, stevebhoy87, Tage_West, Theron, Tuff Gong, Uncle Rico, Vaitor, Windmiller, Zopilote, ~Cellzki~ *


:cheers


----------



## Vaitor (Apr 22, 2015)

Its on motherfuckers!!!!!!!!:cheers


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Oh shit here we go boys.. don't blink

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

LOL anyone see the fat guy from sky sports ass for a sec?


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

Doc said:


> I'm not in the list probably cause I'm in mobile
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


You're on board @Doc!!!


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Lemieux is scares to commit


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Well, so far, Golovkin looking cautious. Using his jab and keeping Lemieux on the outside.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

HBO gonna say GGG showing how sadistic he is and allowing Lemieux to make it out of the round.
Instead of the fact that GGG smartly is going to break him down and setup his shot.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Trail said:


> Plenty of boxing freaks on here tonight.....I salute you all.
> 
> *Trail, 2manyusernames, Aroused Koala, Bjj_Boxer, Bob Dole, burn1, Cableaddict, Chex31, chibelle, Chitown, church11, Cormega, emallini, Floyd_g.o.a.t, Kieran, Kingboxer, KO KING95, Liam, MadcapMaxie, Mexi-Box, Mexican Muscle, Mr Applebee, Mushin, Nucking Futs, OneTime, PityTheFool, quincy k, saul_ir34, Sawspan, Setanta, stevebhoy87, Tage_West, Theron, Tuff Gong, Uncle Rico, Vaitor, Windmiller, Zopilote, ~Cellzki~ *


Let's go boys!!! Choo Choo!!


----------



## Kingboxer (Jul 31, 2012)

GGG's jab is too much...


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Good round for GGG!


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

GGG round obv.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Feeling out round..

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

Lemieux needs to back him up to have a chance, and he's not doing that thus far.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Ggg straight boxing

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Vaitor (Apr 22, 2015)

someone mentioned during the week that this will look alot like Matthyse vs Provo... so far thats been proven true...


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

Fuck this is the worst but hugging by Lampley that I've ever seen.

STFU


----------



## Chitown (Jan 9, 2014)

Lemieux cant get past the jab. He isnt gonna beat Gennady if he cant put him on the backfoot. Gennady lookin like he did in the amateurs, paying his mind to his defense for once.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Trail said:


> Plenty of boxing freaks on here tonight.....I salute you all.
> 
> *Trail, 2manyusernames, Aroused Koala, Bjj_Boxer, Bob Dole, burn1, Cableaddict, Chex31, chibelle, Chitown, church11, Cormega, emallini, Floyd_g.o.a.t, Kieran, Kingboxer, KO KING95, Liam, MadcapMaxie, Mexi-Box, Mexican Muscle, Mr Applebee, Mushin, Nucking Futs, OneTime, PityTheFool, quincy k, saul_ir34, Sawspan, Setanta, stevebhoy87, Tage_West, Theron, Tuff Gong, Uncle Rico, Vaitor, Windmiller, Zopilote, ~Cellzki~ *


:good


----------



## Johnstown (Jun 4, 2013)

So its not hagler hearns


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

The skill level is night and day between the two!


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

Trail said:


> Plenty of boxing freaks on here tonight.....I salute you all.
> 
> *Trail, 2manyusernames, Aroused Koala, Bjj_Boxer, Bob Dole, burn1, Cableaddict, Chex31, chibelle, Chitown, church11, Cormega, emallini, Floyd_g.o.a.t, Kieran, Kingboxer, KO KING95, Liam, MadcapMaxie, Mexi-Box, Mexican Muscle, Mr Applebee, Mushin, Nucking Futs, OneTime, PityTheFool, quincy k, saul_ir34, Sawspan, Setanta, stevebhoy87, Tage_West, Theron, Tuff Gong, Uncle Rico, Vaitor, Windmiller, Zopilote, ~Cellzki~ *


Da fuck am I at?


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Lemieux is done.
Too scared, he should go all gunz blazing or it will be a boring one sided fight.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Roy said Lemeiux never fought at a pace like this.
Did he not watch the Rubio fight?
Lemeiux has those t-rex arms, he almost has to be like Joe Frazier or Mike Tyson with his pressure to be effective.


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

It's too easy for GGG right now.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Lemieux cannot adjust to that jab, fantastic accuracy.

Lemieux needs to move his head and be faster on his feet if he wants to have any chance to get on the inside and make GGG miss.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Golovkin taking it slow and boxing Lemieux. Very smart. Lemieux doesn't know how to get past that jab.


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

This is GGG when he isn't reckless and some would have you believe his defence is shit. atsch


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

this fight feels like lennox morrison and will end the same


----------



## Chitown (Jan 9, 2014)

This is a lesson. Roman and Gennady are prolly the 2 best pressure fighters we have seen in this sport in a while.


----------



## Kingboxer (Jul 31, 2012)

GGG could easily win this with his jab and ring generalship alone, but he'll go for and get the KO soon.


----------



## Chitown (Jan 9, 2014)

ImElvis666 said:


> This is GGG when he isn't reckless and some would have you believe his defence is shit. atsch


No one doubted his abilities. But you cant deny he hasnt been paying as much mind to his defense in his past few fights. With how hes looking in this fight its likely he was fighting all offense like that to get to the big show,


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Damn man.. lemiuex getting slowly owned.

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

Chitown said:


> No one doubted his abilities. But you cant deny he hasnt been paying as much mind to his defense in his past few fights. With how hes looking in this fight its likely he was fighting all offense like that to get to the big show,


Had they watches his amateur fights they'd know that, but then again, they only appreciate skillz when it suits them.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

That hook sounded like a gun went off. Fuck.


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

ImElvis666 said:


> This is GGG when he isn't reckless and some would have you believe his defence is shit. atsch


This is also him in there with a 5'8" guy who's overly jittery and who relatively speaking can't box worth a shit.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

For me Lemieux wastes too much energy moving about and feinting, then comes in with the most telegraphed shots lol


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Lemeiux only chance is to this round bring pressure and head movement and go all out and risk getting knocked out to bring the ehat to GGG.
Trying to box him is stupid.


----------



## Vaitor (Apr 22, 2015)

Beautiful round


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Lemiuex is done

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

GGG selecting his punches so well. He could fight 15 rounds tonight the way he's going. Will be interesting to see if Lemieux can land flush and how GGG will react to it.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Golovkin taking it slow and boxing Lemieux. Very smart. Lemieux doesn't know how to get past that jab.


Indeed. Golovki is in cruise mode now, not going to take any stupid chances.

He'll probably start going to the body now. KO in the late rounds.


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Lemeiux only chance is to this round bring pressure and head movement and go all out and risk getting knocked out to bring the ehat to GGG.
> Trying to box him is stupid.


Indeed.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Noooo my stream


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Thats a foul.
Should be a DQ actually if Lemeiux can't continue


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

great shot


----------



## Vaitor (Apr 22, 2015)

Sick combo...


----------



## Chex31 (May 30, 2013)

fuck outta with that shit double G....


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

roy jones is funny


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

LOL Roy


----------



## Hagler (May 26, 2013)

Crushing him..


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Went to the body, like I said. :smile


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Ggg should be dqd lol

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Vaitor (Apr 22, 2015)

MadcapMaxie said:


> Noooo my stream


:rofl


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

"Like Montell" LOL


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Good lord I honestly think Golovkin's chin is uncrackable. He's not bothered at all by Lemieux's power.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Lol @ Roy


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

GGG actually got stunned to the body, too bad Lemeiux is so fundamentally and Boxing IQ bad that he didn't follow up.
I don't understand why he doesn't try to fight on the inside. He gets inside and then jumps out.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Now it's getting better

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Hagler (May 26, 2013)

Lemieux should just windmill and hope for the best..


----------



## johnmaff36 (Aug 3, 2012)

what round is it? im in work and cant see fuck all


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Just tuned in. Will watch a round or two. Fight going basically how I figured except GGG is even more passive than I thought he'd be. Lemeiux is landing a bit, but he's not sitting enough on his shots.


----------



## Vaitor (Apr 22, 2015)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> GGG actually got stunned to the body, too bad Lemeiux is so fundamentally and Boxing IQ bad that he didn't follow up.
> I don't understand why he doesn't try to fight on the inside. He gets inside and then jumps out.


Agree on that Lemeiux should try to force an infight...


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

David is losing, but GGG is feeling those punches and backing up at times.


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

MadcapMaxie said:


> Good lord I honestly think Golovkin's chin is uncrackable. He's not bothered at all by Lemieux's power.


He's hardly been hit. Lemieux is fighting scared.


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

johnmaff36 said:


> what round is it? im in work and cant see fuck all


Round 7. GGG having his way, close to a stoppage by refs


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Lemiuex had better start thinking like Frazier. Get inside even if it kills him.

- but he doesn't seem to have the balls needed.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

I dont want the ref to stop it too early


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

Use those trainer scissors and cut that fucking hair


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Lemeiux fights so stupidly.
Gets inside and jumps out so he can eat fucking jabs trying to get in range again.
GGG isn't going to tie you up in the inside.


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

8


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> For me Lemieux wastes too much energy moving about and feinting, then comes in with the most telegraphed shots lol


his footwork looks alright when he is pacing foreward but then when he is getting turned he becomes babylegged and takes about 4 bounces to get back into position.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

That Usyk haircut hasn't seemed to help.


----------



## Chitown (Jan 9, 2014)

This is an alltime great performance IMO


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Ya' think Cotto is watching this fight?


:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Awww for fuck sake bullshit stoppage


----------



## johnmaff36 (Aug 3, 2012)

DobyZhee said:


> Round 7. GGG having his way, close to a stoppage by refs


Thanks. I have GGG to win between R10-12 at 9-1


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

weak ass stoppage smh. at least let him get knocked down.


----------



## Kingboxer (Jul 31, 2012)

Lemieux was looking at the ref for a way out, he was done...


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Terrible stoppage.
MSG has refs as bad as the UK it seems.
These are title fights and these guys are stopping fights when fighters are still defending themselves. SMH


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Ya' think Floyd or Ward is watching this fight?
> 
> :rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl


Fixed


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

Damn


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Not happy with that stoppage.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Wtf man I thought they got this dude cause he would let it go through to the end.

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Vaitor (Apr 22, 2015)

Decent stoppage IMHO... Fight was too one-sided...


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Good performance by GGG. He is a top five P4P.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

If I'm Canelo I'm ready for the GGG fight.
Canelo has the power and the ability to beat him. I'm positive of this now.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm OK with the stoppage.

It was borderline reasonable, just incredibly unsatisfying.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> If I'm Canelo I'm ready for the GGG fight.
> Canelo has the power and the ability to beat him. I'm positive of this now.


How ggg fought lemiuex he would fight canelo. . Respecting his power and not being too aggressive xause canelo can bang with cunters... this style suits him better to beat canelo with his height and range..

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> I think this might last a bit longer than people are thinking. Golovkin has stated he's afraid of Lemieux power and plans on being careful. I think we might see Golovkin box some off the back-foot/take a more cautious approach. This might be like Matthysse/Provodnikov with Golovkin being Matthysse. This thought just came in my head, though.
> 
> I'm hoping to see a 4-5 round war with someone getting KO'd. Definitely a KO is a safe bet in this instance. Two of the hardest punchers in middleweight fighting... enough said, really.


I was hoping for a war, but Golovkin fought a clean, cautious fight.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> If I'm Canelo I'm ready for the GGG fight.
> Canelo has the power and the ability to beat him. I'm positive of this now.


No. He. Doesn't.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> If I'm Canelo I'm ready for the GGG fight.
> Canelo has the power and the ability to beat him. I'm positive of this now.


If I'm GGG reading this would make me so confident


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

Kingboxer said:


> Lemieux was looking at the ref for a way out, he was done...


yeah saw that, not early stoppage, he had nothing and everyone knew it.


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Terrible stoppage.
> MSG has refs as bad as the UK it seems.
> These are title fights and these guys are stopping fights when fighters are still defending themselves. SMH


Lol, he looked at the ref to stop the fight.

Can't blame him.

I wonder what the over under on this was. Fix had to be in for ref to stop it


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

Golovin is relentless (not the troll)


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

Yeah he looked at the ref, you can't really blame him.


----------



## Super Kalleb (Aug 19, 2013)

GGG completely dominated it.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Not a good stoppage. Wait until there's a KD or the fighters hands drop. Neither of those things happened. GGG was likely to win (95+%) anyways, but Lemeiux was about to get his best chance as GGG was opening up for the kill.

Excellent performance by GGG. There's nobody at 160 for GGG to fight. Gennady could look toward Ward if he really wants a challenge, but he seems satisfied with unifying and that's fine too.


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

Solid win by GGG. Shocked that he - of all people - has not fallen in love with his power to the point it's ALL he relies on. That being said, fighting this tactically may be the wrong thing to do with Canelo.

As before - (continue to) avoid Ward at all costs.


----------



## Chex31 (May 30, 2013)

wonder if gbp is gonna let Canelo in there with double G now, should he win against Cotto (who ain't getting in there with ggg)

don't think Canelo could do much against double G, not with that hammer of a jab


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

What a ppv gentlemen.

Dominating performance by Gonzalez and GGG.

One of the best cards in years that Mom bought


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

Sister Sledge said:


> Good performance by GGG. He is a top five P4P.


Except he isn't. His resume doesn't warrant top 5 consideration.


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

Chex31 said:


> wonder if gbp is gonna let Canelo in there with double G now, should he win against Cotto (who ain't getting in there with ggg)
> 
> don't think Canelo could do much against double G, not with that hammer of a jab


Canelo losing to Cotto


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> If I'm Canelo I'm ready for the GGG fight.
> Canelo has the power and the ability to beat him. I'm positive of this now.


Canelo has the power and ability to fight/beat any 154'er in the world. GGG is not a small 160 pounder. Canelo - after Cotto - needs to get acclimated to 160 with 1-2 fights against decent guys before fighting GGG.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

I don't see Golden Boy placing Canelo in with GGG anytime soon, especially after that performance.

Lemieux is still 26, he can still be a dominant figure in the division.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Chex31 said:


> wonder if gbp is gonna let Canelo in there with double G now, should he win against Cotto (who ain't getting in there with ggg)
> 
> don't think Canelo could do much against double G, not with that hammer of a jab


With ggg using this style things become more close now.. ggg has the height and range..

The thing with canelo is that he is content boxing.. so ggg may have to just rush in and get countered..

It's a 50 50 fight

Lemiuex hits hard but he lacks defense and boxing skills. .not comparable to canelo at all.

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> I don't see Golden Boy placing Canelo in with GGG anytime soon, especially after that performance.
> 
> Lemieux is still 26, he can still be a dominant figure in the division.


Lemieux ain't dominating shit.


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

bjl12 said:


> Not a good stoppage. Wait until there's a KD or the fighters hands drop. Neither of those things happened. GGG was likely to win (95+%) anyways, but Lemeiux was about to get his best chance as GGG was opening up for the kill.
> 
> Excellent performance by GGG. There's nobody at 160 for GGG to fight. Gennady could look toward Ward if he really wants a challenge, but he seems satisfied with unifying and that's fine too.


I'm ok with it. At 26, they may have saved Lemieux's career. I don't need to see him laid out face first and at this point, a stoppage was all but inevitable.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Cormega said:


> Except he isn't. His resume doesn't warrant top 5 consideration.


Who is your top 5?


----------



## Vaitor (Apr 22, 2015)

Rock solid fucking card...

Great infight war between Johnson and O'kane
Heavyweight KTFO on Ortiz vs the Argentinian dude
Chocolatito a fucking machine vs a brave tough bring it on Hawaiian Punch
GGG a puncher-boxing master class vs David Lemieux


Good night guys, I'll grab something to eat...


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Chex31 said:


> wonder if gbp is gonna let Canelo in there with double G now, should he win against Cotto (who ain't getting in there with ggg)
> 
> don't think Canelo could do much against double G, not with that hammer of a jab


Yeah because GGG is bigger (with a longer reach) that jab will cause all sorts of problems. It's a shame Quillin is a baby and is afraid to lose his 0 so much. He also has enough pop to at least hurt GGG (should he land). Either way I'd like to see GGG fight Lara/Canelo next. Yes, LARA. I think Erislandy *could* give GGG fits assuming his power isn't immediately overwhelming


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> I don't see Golden Boy placing Canelo in with GGG anytime soon, especially after that performance.
> 
> *Lemieux is still 26, he can still be a dominant figure in the division*.


Nah. He proved tonight that he doesn't have the balls to be a champion.

Either that or he was paid to not engage on the inside.


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

JamieC said:


> If I'm GGG reading this would make me so confident


:lol:


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

errsta said:


> I'm ok with it. At 26, they may have saved Lemieux's career. I don't need to see him laid out face first and at this point, a stoppage was all but inevitable.


I didn't know Lemeiux was only 26. Yeah, why not then? He's still Top 5 at 160 easily and he potentially beats every other MW. No shame in being #2 against a rare talent in GGG.


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

Sister Sledge said:


> Who is your top 5?


Five guys with far better resumes than Golovkin. :deal


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Cormega said:


> Lemieux ain't dominating shit.


Never say never. He's bounced back from defeats before and he can do it again.

No shame losing to GGG.


----------



## Chitown (Jan 9, 2014)

Oscar can say what he wants, hes never putting Canelo in a fight with Golovkin. Before this fight i thought Canelo could potentially beat him. But this was an ATG performance by Gennady IMO, completely destruction.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

1. The DLH/Hopkins jinx lives on. They need to eternally be banned from giving pre-fight predictions

2. That ref needs to be beaten then fucking shot for having an itch to stop the fight. I never want to see that fucker again. EVER

3. I was very impressed with Golovkin's ability to step back when being pressed then re-attack. GGG's footwork is very deceptive, surprising and a borderline anomaly for someone with his pressure style and what he's shown previously.

That's all for now

Oh yeah, the fight did NOT live up to the hype


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Cormega said:


> Lemieux ain't dominating shit.


Lemieux stops everyone not named GGG


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Golovkin can't be denied much longer. He's absolutely crushing his division. No one is coming close.

I just can't wait until my boy Derevyanchenko gets some more experience. I really think he's our only chance.


----------



## Vaitor (Apr 22, 2015)

Chex31 said:


> *wonder if gbp is gonna let Canelo in there with double G now, should he win against Cotto (who ain't getting in there with ggg)
> *
> don't think Canelo could do much against double G, not with that hammer of a jab


GBP may not want it, but Canelo has proven over and over again that he doesnt want no soft touches and is willing to go for the best possible opposition available...


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Chitown said:


> Oscar can say what he wants, hes never putting Canelo in a fight with Golovkin. Before this fight i thought Canelo could potentially beat him. But this was an ATG performance by Gennady IMO, completely destruction.


Yes a guy with no defense no counter ability made you choose ggg no doubt.. gtfo

Lemiuex and canelo are not comparable for shit in their styles

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

A.C.S said:


> Lemieux stops everyone not named GGG


That remains to be seen and Golovkin isn't the first to beat him.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Oh yeah, either Lemiuex has midget arms or his depth perception is massively off. His hooks weren't even coming close.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Cormega said:


> Five guys with far better resumes than Golovkin. :deal


Go on then.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Cormega said:


> That remains to be seen and Golovkin isn't the first to beat him.


The division is so weak, unless they can pull off a jab like Golovkin to stop Lemieux coming in


----------



## tooslick (Jul 31, 2015)

Lemiex got outboxed, if he was more aggressive he actually could have won. he just got straight up outboxed. WARD schools GGG though still


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

Golden Boy may have to re-evaluate their plans of sticking Canelo in with GGG if they beat Cotto. GGG's footwork there -- unlike the footwork of Lara's, for example -- will make it extra hard for Cement Feet to launch and land significant combos.


----------



## scorpion (Jun 24, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> Lemieux stops everyone not named GGG


I really like Lemieux but do you really believe that? I think Quillen and Lee can give him trouble and Murray (if he can still make weight) could UD him.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Id put GGG 5th or 6th, Wlad, Gonzalez, Ward, Crawford, Kovalev (Rigo if he fights)

Werent people saying Pac is p4p #1 the other day :rofl


----------



## khan_is_delusional (Jul 14, 2015)

scorpion said:


> I really like Lemieux but do you really believe that? I think Quillen and Lee can give him trouble and Murray (if he can still make weight) could UD him.


Martin Murray has the power of Bradley Skeete.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

scorpion said:


> I really like Lemieux but do you really believe that? I think Quillen and Lee can give him trouble and Murray (if he can still make weight) could UD him.


Quillin is the laziest guy ever, Quillin would only win by stoppage but seeing Lemieux today his chin isnt that bad

Lee is not that good hes just durable, hes so hittable, Murray would just get smothered with punches like N'Dam did he covers up too much


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

Tuff Gong said:


> Go on then.


Gonzalez, Rigondeaux, Kovalev, Klitschko, Ward, Pacquiao, Bradley, Hopkins, Canelo, etc, etc, etc.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

scorpion said:


> I really like Lemieux but do you really believe that? I think Quillen and Lee can give him trouble and Murray (if he can still make weight) could UD him.


Murray isn't doing shit. Watch his fight with Khomitsky. He's not a very good fighter. Quillin and Lee were definitely the first ones I thought would give Lemieux problems.


----------



## Maxsplit (Aug 15, 2013)

I've got to be honest, that was more than a little unsatisfying.

Golovkin boxed a sensible fight, the one time he started to get cavalier he got tagged and backed up, so he just went back to winning the fight easily and un-dramatically ... Almost Klitschko-esque. Fair enough against a dangerous opponent.

The stoppage seemed very premature to me, Lemiuex was clear headed and throwing back and landing. He had a broken nose, but plenty of fighters tough that out and David seemed happy to.

We didn't learn loads from that fight other than GGG really was just letting Monroe tee off him because he didn't respect his power, because his attitude and approach to Lemiuex was night and day! 

Still, a genuine good win at last on GGG's ledger in accomplished style and Lemiuex at 26 can come again no problems, Golovkin clearly treated him as his most dangerous opponent to date.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

tooslick said:


> Lemiex got outboxed,* if he was more aggressive *he actually could have won. he just got straight up outboxed. WARD schools GGG though still


He fought scared. He fought safe. He fought with no balls whatsoever.

It basically looked like he was just there for the paycheck, no matter what he claimed before the fight.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Cormega said:


> Five guys with far better resumes than Golovkin. :deal


Honestly, you really are 'T saying shit. You need to support your argue me T as to why GGG is not top 5. Can't be just because you said so.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> He fought scared. He fought safe. He fought with no balls whatsoever.
> 
> It basically looked like he was just there for the paycheck, no matter what he claimed before the fight.


I mean when half his day is spent being a single dad taking care of daughter it's hard to imagine he was truly dedicated to boxing only....

No idea why people are taking this fight as a sign he demolishes canelo who is not comparable in styles in any way

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> He fought scared. He fought safe. He fought with no balls whatsoever.
> 
> It basically looked like he was just there for the paycheck, no matter what he claimed before the fight.


I think you guys are being a little hard on Lemieux. GGG beat up on him the whole fight, what was he supposed to do? Geale looked for a way out, Lemieux took it for a good while.


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

Sister Sledge said:


> Honestly, you really are 'T saying shit. You need to support your argue me T as to why GGG is not top 5. Can't be just because you said so.


Because his resume doesn't warrant top 5 consideration, like I said. Who has he beaten to earn him a top 5 spot?


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

Cableaddict said:


> He fought scared. He fought safe. He fought with no balls whatsoever.
> 
> It basically looked like he was just there for the paycheck, no matter what he claimed before the fight.


Agreed.


----------



## scorpion (Jun 24, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> I think you guys are being a little hard on Lemieux. GGG beat up on him the whole fight, what was he supposed to do? Geale looked for a way out, Lemieux took it for a good while.


Agreed, easy to talk when most boxing fans never actually boxed themselves.


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

tonight belonged to Chocolatito. I mean I had him picked but I didn't think he'd be _that_ dominant.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Cableaddict said:


> He fought scared. He fought safe. He fought with no balls whatsoever.
> 
> It basically looked like he was just there for the paycheck, no matter what he claimed before the fight.


He actually tried to throw bombs but realised they were miles out of range, Golovkin's foot movement is good he gets out of range quickly, Lemieux couldnt do anything to stop Golovkin's jab he was trying though

I still think Lemieux shouldve just swung bombs at Golovkin from about round 2 and not let Golovkin get into a rhythm


----------



## tooslick (Jul 31, 2015)

Cableaddict said:


> He fought scared. He fought safe. He fought with no balls whatsoever.
> 
> It basically looked like he was just there for the paycheck, no matter what he claimed before the fight.


Yep. I really thought he would just come out swinging. He got way too hesitant and let GGG box behing his jab. I dont think lemiuex expected that , i didnt either thought ggg would brawl


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Cormega said:


> Because his resume doesn't warrant top 5 consideration, like I said. Who has he beaten to earn him a top 5 spot?


You never answered my question of who your top 5 is.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> I think you guys are being a little hard on Lemieux. GGG beat up on him the whole fight, *what was he supposed to do?* Geale looked for a way out, Lemieux took it for a good while.


He was supposed to go inside despite absorbing punishment, then stay in there and trade punches.

If he didn't want to get hurt, he shouldn't have taken the fight in the first place.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Lemieux didn't fight scared, he fought that way because he had no choice due to GGG's offensive arsenal. I would be shocked if the winner of Cotto versus Alvarez fought GGG next.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Some of the hate and excuses in this thread are simply hilarious. :rofl


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

scorpion said:


> Agreed, easy to talk when most boxing fans never actually boxed themselves.


I had 21 fights in the Ams. How about you?


----------



## tooslick (Jul 31, 2015)

Mal said:


> Lemieux didn't fight scared, he fought that way because he had no choice due to GGG's offensive arsenal. I would be shocked if the winner of Cotto versus Alvarez fought GGG next.


Canelo isnt a bitch. he will fight him after he whips cotto


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> I think you guys are being a little hard on Lemieux. GGG beat up on him the whole fight, what was he supposed to do? Geale looked for a way out, Lemieux took it for a good while.


Exactly. So much easier being an arm chair trainer. I saw some saying Lemieux should have fought inside more, but failing to realize he was getting pummeled up close to, or when he tried to get close. GGG was simply on another level then Lemieux.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> He was supposed to go inside despite absorbing punishment, then stay in there and trade punches.
> 
> If he didn't want to get hurt, he shouldn't have taken the fight in the first place.


I don't think you're giving Golovkin enough credit here. Was he going to allow Lemieux to come in? Lets say Lemieux got in close to Golovkin, was GGG going to abandon the boxing he had been doing the whole fight to trade with Lemieux? I think not.


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

Felix said:


> Some of the hate and excuses in this thread are simply hilarious. :rofl


Floyd fans are foaming at the mouth here! :rofl

:theretherebogo


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

tooslick said:


> Canelo isnt a bitch. he will fight him after he whips cotto


I think Alvarez world try for it, but we'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Cableaddict said:


> He was supposed to go inside despite absorbing punishment, then stay in there and trade punches.
> 
> If he didn't want to get hurt, he shouldn't have taken the fight in the first place.


Golovkin's jab stopped him doing that, Lemieux probably thought Golovkin was going to trade


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> He was supposed to go inside despite absorbing punishment, then stay in there and trade punches.
> 
> If he didn't want to get hurt, he shouldn't have taken the fight in the first place.


I hate to be rude, but this is just nonsense.


----------



## tooslick (Jul 31, 2015)

A.C.S said:


> Golovkin's jab stopped him doing that, Lemieux probably thought Golovkin was going to trade


This. Lemiuex most likely expected GGG to brawl with him and wanted to KO him on the inside. GGG came out boxing and lemiuex just couldnt box with him. He is a tough guy though.


----------



## Maxsplit (Aug 15, 2013)

Cormega said:


> Because his resume doesn't warrant top 5 consideration, like I said. Who has he beaten to earn him a top 5 spot?


I'd have to agree wholeheartedly.

Tonight was GGG's first legit p4p worthy win as, I believe, it was the first champion he has ever beat.

But when you quantify that, it was a young Lion champ who'd only won the belt himself in the summer.

When you compare to Klitschko who has been beating undefeated mandatories for over a decade, Golovkin's resume is paper thin.

Lee & Quillen should be next on his agenda and once he is through those (with a scare or two along the way, I anticipate) then he can rightfully be p4p Top 5.

But up until tonight his best wins (Stevens & Rosado) were against guys with a load of defeats on their resume. That's not p4p stuff, whatever GGG's potential.


----------



## scorpion (Jun 24, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> I had 21 fights in the Ams. How about you?


23, i'm 18-5 but i haven't boxed for a while since i'm full time in uni. Anyways about my point you could see Lemieux just mentally checked out when he looked at the ref after that punch, it was basically throwing a white flag without actually quitting.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Mal said:


> I hate to be rude, but this is just nonsense.


Da fuck is wrong with you? This is boxing. You get hit, and it hurts. If you can't take it, you're in the wrong sport.

Watch any of the Ali-Frazier fights, then get back to me. I could name a few hundred other fights where an inside fighter had to take heavy punishment in order to land, but why bother?


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Da fuck is wrong with you? This is boxing. You get hit, and it hurts. If you can't take it, you're in the wrong sport.
> 
> Watch any of the Ali-Frazier fights, then get back to me. I could name a few hundred other fights where an inside fighter had to take heavy punishment in order to land, but why bother?


Very easy to say from the comforts of your couch.
GGG's jab kept him from just rushing in face first, which is silly to begin with.


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> He was supposed to go inside despite absorbing punishment, then stay in there and trade punches.
> 
> If he didn't want to get hurt, he shouldn't have taken the fight in the first place.


Can't say I agree with that, Cable.

Lemieux came with the intentions of winning, but didn't anticipate GGG's boxing/defense to be so good. Where he intended to get a feel for GGG in the opening rounds, he was quickly introduced to the harsh reality of GGG's accurate and powerful jabs, as well as the way he effortlessly dictated the range. He, like the rest of us, was expecting the "street-fight" that his opponent was talking about. He was expecting the GGG we saw against Monroe - the one who was giving free shots. But instead, he got a GGG that wouldn't stay close enough to get touched. Imagine the discouragement knowing not only can you not get your power-shots off like you've been accustomed to your entire career, but you're being peppered with solid shots (from the hardest puncher in boxing) at every opportunity. And Lemieux's hopelessness was confirmed the very first moment GGG let his offensive power-shots rip (that left hook knocked him into next year - as confirmed by his reaction at the bell).


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

scorpion said:


> 23, i'm 18-5 but i haven't boxed for a while since i'm full time in uni. Anyways about my point you could see Lemieux just mentally checked out when he looked at the ref after that punch, it was basically throwing a white flag without actually quitting.


It was the best thing for him. Lemieux has zero chance of getting back into the fight, why take more punishment?


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

Sister Sledge said:


> You never answered my question of who your top 5 is.


And I don't need to. You can think Golovkin is top 5 and be wrong if you like.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Cormega said:


> And I don't need to. You can think Golovkin is top 5 and be wrong if you like.


Canelo canelo canelo canelo canelo

I did it for you.. thank me later

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Concrete (Oct 5, 2013)

tooslick said:


> This. Lemiuex most likely expected GGG to brawl with him and wanted to KO him on the inside. GGG came out boxing and lemiuex just couldnt box with him. He is a tough guy though.


:deal


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Cormega said:


> And I don't need to. You can think Golovkin is top 5 and be wrong if you like.


Dude, you are just owning yourself by talking out of your ass and not backing up the shit you talk. Act like a fucking man and back up your argument. The man has cleaned out his division and he the other Champs afraid to fight him. Yes, he has beaten good, but not great opposition just like most other P4P fighters today. He has shown a lot in how he breaks these guys down. Can't deny that. I am not even a GGG fan.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Anyone else think Abel Sanchez is getting to be a creepy fucker? Reminds me when Pacquiao blew up in the p4p rankings Freddie was calling him his son and stuff.


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

Sister Sledge said:


> Dude, you are just owning yourself by talking out of your ass and not backing up the shit you talk. Act like a fucking man and back up your argument. The man has cleaned out his division and he the other Champs afraid to fight him. Yes, he has beaten good, but not great opposition just like most other P4P fighters today. He has shown a lot in how he breaks these guys down. Can't deny that. I am not even a GGG fan.


No, he has not cleaned out his division and he has not beaten anyone to warrant a spot on the top five P4P list. You're the one who made that claim in the first place and you can't back it up because it's nonsense.


----------



## TheBoxedOutPodcast (Oct 8, 2015)

Had a feeling we would see a different Golovkin tonight fought on the back foot some and jabbed his ass off.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

errsta said:


> Solid win by GGG. Shocked that he - of all people - has not fallen in love with his power to the point it's ALL he relies on. That being said, fighting this tactically may be the wrong thing to do with Canelo.
> 
> As before - _*(continue to) avoid Ward at all costs.*_


if you havent figured it out yet you are not avioding a fighter that fights in a higher weight class than you

and whats even more dumfuk if said fighter is in all likelihood fighting _*two *_weight classes higher than you

that...is the stupid shit


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

ggg...smooth like white chocolate


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Yet another RBR thread where nobody actually does a RBR


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

:lol: I love this refs reactions

http://gfycat.com/AssuredThickBaldeagle


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

KOTF said:


> Yet another RBR thread where nobody actually does a RBR


We're too busy enjoying this masterpiece


----------



## Vaitor (Apr 22, 2015)

Theron said:


> :lol: I love this refs reactions
> 
> http://gfycat.com/AssuredThickBaldeagle


ref's face kinda reminded me of my sister's pug


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

DobyZhee said:


> Da fuck am I at?


I'm assuming you were added after I posted the post, Doby. Us cunts on here would never forget you!!!!


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Cormega said:


> Sanchez is a confirmed pedophile. :deal


Care to post some sources to support what is a pretty serious accusation?


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

ImElvis666 said:


> Floyd fans are foaming at the mouth here! :rofl
> 
> :theretherebogo


Yep, same predictable and pathetic idiots as always. It was always a no-win for GGG. Win and he's beaten a guy who has (oh no!) losses on his record. Lose and that's even worse. Dumb bastards. atsch atsch


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Cormega said:


> Gonzalez, Rigondeaux, Kovalev, Klitschko, Ward, Pacquiao, Bradley, Hopkins, Canelo, etc, etc, etc.


Bradley and Hopkins? I prefer to the old school p4p rating of giving weight to h2h ability. Bradley and Hopkins are no longer better fighters p4p than GGG no matter how good they were a few years ago. P4P is meant to tell who the best fighters are regardless of weight, not the most accomplished, otherwise it's just "who has been around longest"


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

So, the morning after - what did we think of the fight?

What next for GGG?

Shoot!


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

JamieC said:


> Bradley and Hopkins? I prefer to the old school p4p rating of giving weight to h2h ability. Bradley and Hopkins are no longer better fighters p4p than GGG no matter how good they were a few years ago. P4P is meant to tell who the best fighters are regardless of weight, not the most accomplished, otherwise it's just "who has been around longest"


This. Add in Ward's lengthy inactivity, Rigo's irregularity, and that list starts to fall apart a little. Wlad has been dominant but for the most part against worse competition than this dude's ripping GGG for beating. Bradley...hmm. Is he still up there after a little decline in recent times?

Are I'm being picky but it's easy to do with this guy. :lol:


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Felix said:


> This. Add in Ward's lengthy inactivity, Rigo's irregularity, and that list starts to fall apart a little. Wlad has been dominant but for the most part against worse competition than this dude's ripping GGG for beating. Bradley...hmm. Is he still up there after a little decline in recent times?
> 
> Are I'm being picky but it's easy to do with this guy. :lol:


I'm sure he'd criticise Pac being no1 but I could justify it the same as Hopkins and Bradley above GGG according to him. For me P4P should be largely on ability after you see a fighter is elite. If someone said to me who's the best fighter in any weight and I went "Pac is p4p no1" and then had to explain how he isn't the best just the most proven it would make no sense. So what's the point of p4p anyway unless you weight h2h heavily?


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

GGG landed more than 21 jabs per round, more than quadruple the middleweight division average according to CompuBox.


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

Trail said:


> So, the morning after - what did we think of the fight?
> 
> What next for GGG?
> 
> Shoot!


Everyone seemed to enjoy watching the card that I was with, especially Choclo and GGG.

Lemieux felt Golovkin's power early and lost some of the swagger he had been demonstrating in recent fights. Fight reminded me a good deal of Gennady's fight with Curtis Stevens in that even though it was mostly a one-sided beat down, the action remained tense and satisfying because the big punching underdog showed commendable toughness while landing the occasional bomb.

Stoppage was less than thrilling but certainly justifiable.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> Lemieux stops everyone not named GGG


and N'Dam


----------



## VG_Addict (Mar 13, 2013)

Anyone else think Lemiuex looked like Shemp with his hair like that?


----------



## ayvee1 (Jul 30, 2015)

Little .gif from a moment with Viloria



Spoiler



Water goes in, blood comes out.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

ayvee1 said:


> Little .gif from a moment with Viloria
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like lemonade if you ask me.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

bballchump11 said:


> and N'Dam


Haha true, N'Dam probably has the best foot movement of the lot though he was on his bike lol


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Theron said:


> :lol: I love this refs reactions
> 
> http://gfycat.com/AssuredThickBaldeagle


http://gfycat.com/HardAppropriateImperialeagle

after absorbing a ggg left hook to the body lemuiex looking at the ref to stop the fight.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

That ref has the most hilarious facial expressions ever.


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

Trail said:


> I'm assuming you were added after I posted the post, Doby. Us cunts on here would never forget you!!!!


I added photos of ring card girls and my mom's soup


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

JamieC said:


> I'm sure he'd criticise Pac being no1 but I could justify it the same as Hopkins and Bradley above GGG according to him. For me P4P should be largely on ability after you see a fighter is elite. If someone said to me who's the best fighter in any weight and I went "Pac is p4p no1" and then had to explain how he isn't the best just the most proven it would make no sense. So what's the point of p4p anyway unless you weight h2h heavily?


You guys weigh in athletic ability more than knockouts and competition.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

DobyZhee said:


> You guys weigh in athletic ability more than knockouts and competition.


Me? Not so, a fighter might not be athletic but can be a good h2h match up. Is Crawford more athletic than Stevenson? No but he's a better fighters h2h, in fact he took out an athletic monster in Gamboa using his boxing ability


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

JamieC said:


> Bradley and Hopkins? I prefer to the old school p4p rating of giving weight to h2h ability. Bradley and Hopkins are no longer better fighters p4p than GGG no matter how good they were a few years ago. P4P is meant to tell who the best fighters are regardless of weight, not the most accomplished, otherwise it's just "who has been around longest"


Dude asked me to name guys with better resumes so I did. I can name a lot more, but I don't need to. Golovkin is not top five P4P based on his resume period.


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

Cormega said:


> Dude asked me to name guys with better resumes so I did. I can name a lot more, but I don't need to. Golovkin is not top five P4P based on his resume period.


..the fuck you say. :lol:

Name five fighters with a better current resume that would rightly place them above GGG on a PFP list.


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

ElKiller said:


> ..the fuck you say. :lol:
> 
> Name five fighters with a better current resume that would rightly place them above GGG on a PFP list.


I already did. Who has your hero beaten to warrant top five consideration? Don't worry bitch, I'll wait. :yep


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)




----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> and N'Dam


I doubt even GGG could keep N'Dam down :lol:


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

VG_Addict said:


> Anyone else think Lemiuex looked like Shemp with his hair like that?


I thought he was channeling Usyk.

It sure didn't work, though.


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

quincy k said:


> http://gfycat.com/HardAppropriateImperialeagle
> 
> after absorbing a ggg left hook to the body lemuiex looking at the ref to stop the fight.


i dont know if it was him looking at the ref for him to stop it, after he was hurt from the bodyshot the ref started to come in and Lemiuex might of been looking over cause of that


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)




----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)




----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)




----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)




----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)




----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)




----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)




----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

ElKiller said:


> ..the fuck you say. :lol:
> 
> Name five fighters with a better current resume that would rightly place them above GGG on a PFP list.


Gonzalez, Klitschko, Rigondeaux, Bradley, Stevenson, Kovalev, Pacquiao, Cotto, Canelo, Estrada, (Ward, Mayweather however you could choose to neglect both due to inactivity and 'retirement'), pacquiao

Personally, I think GGG deserves to be in at 10. I haven't compiled a list in a while but

Gonzalez, Klitschko, Rigondeaux, Ward, Kovalev, Pacquiao, Estrada, Bradley, Stevenson, Golovkin should be top 10. I wouldn't argue with GGG over Stevenson but resume wise they are on par.


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

The p4p list is easy to figure out.

Who is undefeated and who knocks people out?

So people who knock motherfuckers out should be rated higher than defensive fighters like Bernard and Rigondeaux..


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Cormega said:


> Sanchez is a confirmed pedophile. :deal


I reckon you should have to back a vile, slanderous claim like this up or be fucked off from here @*Bogotazo* @*Rorschach @Mickey Donovan*


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

DobyZhee said:


> The p4p list is easy to figure out.
> 
> Who is undefeated and who knocks people out?
> 
> So people who knock motherfuckers out should be rated higher than defensive fighters like Bernard and Rigondeaux..


Well, first thing is arguing over an imaginary, subjective "list" is for the mentaly challenged, this "list" is supposed to be based on who would be the nÃºmero uno if the fighters were all the same weight, who would win if all fighters were 'pound for pound' the same.


----------



## Vaitor (Apr 22, 2015)




----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

adamcanavan said:


> I doubt even GGG could keep N'Dam down :lol:


With bodyshots he could.



thehook13 said:


>


Great pic, GGG always looks like a demon when he throws punches.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Theron said:


> i dont know if it was him looking at the ref for him to stop it, after he was hurt from the bodyshot the ref started to come in and Lemiuex might of been looking over cause of that


possible

regardless, lemuiex showed a ton of heart in there and im glad it was stopped. hes only 26 and hopfully this fight didnt ruin him. if he can make the weight i think he would be a great 154.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

DBerry said:


> I reckon you should have to back a vile, slanderous claim like this up or be fucked off from here @*Bogotazo* @*Rorschach @Mickey Donovan*


to say something that hateful with no proof or even provocation is disgusting.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

DBerry said:


> I reckon you should have to back a vile, slanderous claim like this up or be fucked off from here @*Bogotazo* @*Rorschach @Mickey Donovan*


 @Bernard Black

You were right @DBerry

Why is it usually young kids who throw paedo accusations around with abandon.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> I thought he was channeling Usyk.
> 
> It sure didn't work, though.


:lol:

I couldn't stop thinking that throughout the fight.Kept thinking of Vyostsky


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

DBerry said:


> I reckon you should have to back a vile, slanderous claim like this up or be fucked off from here @*Bogotazo* @*Rorschach @Mickey Donovan*


Shut your cock sheath, snitch.


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

PityTheFool said:


> @*Bernard Black*
> 
> You were right @*DBerry*
> 
> Why is it usually young kids who throw paedo accusations around with abandon.


It was a joke, fuckwit, and why are you pretending to know how old I am?


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Cormega said:


> Shut your cock sheath, snitch.


Go FuCl yourself, you rabid lowlife piece of shit, to level that accusation at a world level boxing trainer on a public boxing forum is a scumbag's act. You are pure scum and bring nothing to the forum, maggot.


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

DBerry said:


> Go FuCl yourself, you rabid lowlife piece of shit, to level that accusation at a world level boxing trainer on a public boxing forum is a scumbag's act. You are pure scum and bring nothing to the forum, maggot.


U mad, hoe? :lol:


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)




----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Cormega said:


> It was a joke, fuckwit, and why are you pretending to know how old I am?


Maturity level


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

thehook13 said:


> Maturity level


Nice avatar. :lol:


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Well, first thing is arguing over an imaginary, subjective "list" is for the mentaly challenged, this "list" is supposed to be based on who would be the nÃºmero uno if the fighters were all the same weight, who would win if all fighters were 'pound for pound' the same.


I agree and people get butt hurt over it.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Cormega said:


> It was a joke, fuckwit, and why are you pretending to know how old I am?


It wasn't close to being funny.
I'm guessing you're quite young(ish) or you would have realised that and not posted it.


----------



## Vino Veritas (May 17, 2013)

Cormega said:


> It was a joke, fuckwit, and why are you pretending to know how old I am?


You are an imbecile if you think that was a joke.

I thought this sort of shit was meant to be contained in the Lounge.

Only takes a few fucking idiots to fuck up a forum.


----------



## Turkish (Jun 17, 2014)

How is this Cormega cunt allowed to post on this forum after posting such a slanderous and disgusting accusation?


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Turkish said:


> How is this Cormega cunt allowed to post on this forum after posting such a slanderous and disgusting accusation?


Bart banned him


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Luannguyen992 said:


> Thông tin khá bổ ích, mong mọi người sẽ đóng góp nhiều hơn thông tin dạng như thế này để forum thêm phần đa dạng.


Indeed, -Bama _is _a total arsehole.


----------

